# Wireless light switch



## Brian_lVC (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi friends,

Did anyone set up wireless light switch in your house before. Is it expensive? :4-dontkno

Thanks


----------



## Rick0024 (Sep 26, 2004)

i've never heard of one. are there any for sale?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I use X-10 to control lights in the house . . but it will be obsolite once filiment light bulbs go away.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

X-10 modules and controller with a radio frequency remote control (I have an IBM Home Director branded one) will control just about anything wirelessly. You can also look at Insteon and Z-wave for alternatives.


----------



## Brian_lVC (Jul 13, 2011)

I heard of X-10. Its actually a lighting contol system or auto dimmer. but for me, just looking for simple light switch, can place anywhere or take it with me, just use a wireless swith, and a central receiver in ceiling, then be able to on/off lights at will. I think its simple. so could be not expensive and suitable for my DIY decorating. But I didnt find that.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That pretty much describes X-10 . . you can get a variety of configurations, including one light switch and a small remote controller.

but it only works with incandecent bulbs. "Insteion" looks to be a good replacement


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

I saw on the news that Texas has passed a state law allowing incondescent bulbs to be manufactured and sold in Texas. 

Only problem is that at this time, there are no bulb manufacturers in Texas. Guess they are hoping one of the ones going out of business will move here.

I hope it works. I can't imagine what an oven lamp would look like made with one of the mercury gas tubes. Not sure those things will stand up to oven heat. Wonder when mercury got to be so dangerous. Growing up, we would put a ball of the stuff in our hands and roll it around and clean pennies with it. The stuff is great on gold, just eats it up. Early on, they used it to separate gold out of ore, then would boil the mercury off to yeald the gold. Wonder what they use now?

Have a nice day,
Mack1


----------

